# burnouts!!!



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

what does everyone do to make a rwd car do a burnout?!? lemme know! just a fun little survey to see how u guys do ur burnouts!


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

viprdude said:


> what does everyone do to make a rwd car do a burnout?!? lemme know! just a fun little survey to see how u guys do ur burnouts!


Well I drive a 1996 200SX SE, but my dad had a 84 buick. It had a v8 in it. I burned the tires off every chance I got before the tranny went. What I would do is hold the break with my left foot and slam on the gas with my right foot. I wish that beast was manual, I probbaly would have roasted the tires off of it quicker. My dad still doesnt know that I'm the one that fired the tranny.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Brake bias regulator from a Alfa Romeo GTV 105, locks off the rear brakes......plonk the foot and let the RB engine burn the rear rubber......

 

Typical Holden driver, huh? cripes I havent done one for at least 6 months......well just after I pulled the supercharged RB motor out of the VL for a rebuild.....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

uhh, drop the clutch from high rpms?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

dump the clutch and hit the brakes, but not all the way to the floor.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Press the accelerator. Turn the wheel.. go round and round. No clutch dump necessary.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I use a 1000 shot of nitrous cause they say the KA is bullet proof.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

augimatic said:


> I use a 1000 shot of nitrous cause they say the KA is bullet proof.


 it's bullet proof. Not air proof! duh!!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

augimatic said:


> I use a 1000 shot of nitrous cause they say the KA is bullet proof.


You'd blow yourself up with the motor with that much NOS !!!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

........Naws, i need Naws..........give me one of the big ones.............naw ya better make it 2.....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

.. and i need it by tonight ..
.. i sure hope i don't fry my piston rings and blow the welds on the intake manifolds ..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

thus creating a super sonic shock wave to blow a perfectly cut hole in your passenger side floor board


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

he broke the speed of sound  alert the papers. he even beat that boeing car that broke the sound barrier.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

on fwd i put the e brake on and rev it up n release the clutch n on smokeyyy :fluffy:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

my girlfriend was watching the movie not long ago. when the computer flips out it says WARNING! danger to manifold. how the fuck does the laptop know that? its just for the standalone fuel management....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> thus creating a super sonic shock wave to blow a perfectly cut hole in your passenger side floor board


 exactly... i always say that yet no one ever replies!!!

FLOOR BOARD!? WTF!


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

does that have to do with a burnout?


----------

